# 

## Drop

.     .      .
       ,    .
        .

   ,         ?
    ,     , ,  ?

----------


## planol

-  .-.

----------


## Drop

, ,       .
        ,         ,     .
 ,       ,   .

----------


## planol

?        6% .       ...

----------


## 7272

""  6%,  " - " 15%

----------


## planol

> ""  6%,  " - " 15%


.       ""  6%?
  5000 ,  =300 ..

----------


## 7272

> .


       150    .    150 ,     "".

----------


## planol

!

----------


## Drop

> .     .      .
>        ,    .
>         .
> 
> *   ,         ?
>     ,     , ,  ?*


  .
    37    "  %    .
, , .

----------


## .

,

----------


## Drop

, .
    (  6%)    ,  ?
       , ..      :
    ?
       ?

----------


## 7272

,     .      ,   .

----------


## planol

> (  6%)    ,  ?


 .
     2  ( 37 *6%)
     ?( )

----------


## Drop

1
  .   .
    .

----------


## Iana

> ,    .?


 , ,    ?  ?    -?  :Frown:

----------


## Drop

> , ,    ?  ?    -?






 03-11-04/2/258
16.10.2007
:    :            ?
    ,           ,   .      ?
*       .      ?*
:     -     23  2007 . N 18            ,   ,  .
  1    15  1998 . N 66- " ,      " ,       (,     , ,     , ,     ) -   ,             -   ,    .
    26.2 "  "     ( - )  ,      ,          ,   346.12 .            ,      .  -  ,       ,       ,        ,   ,      .
    1  346.15                 ,      249  250  25 "   " . ,   251  25 ,     .
  1  2  251       ,  ,           ,       ()        .    -          (),  ()    .
                         ,  ,      -  ,     ,  ,   ,       .
* , ,        ,           ,   ,           ()    .* 
..

----------


## Drop

,       ?

    03.02.2010  -22-3/84@       26.1  26.2    
             ,          
             .
    8  346.5     (  )                        ,       (  ) (  ),        .
 346.24  ,                         ,     (  ),        .
  12  346.25.1              ,   346.24 .
     11.12.2006   169   31.12.2008  154   ,     .  
 ,   1.5             .
  ,     ,       .
  ,             ,      . 

..

----------


## .

*Drop*,      .            :Wink:

----------


## zas77

> 


",    ?" (.. , "  ")  :Wink: 
, ,   ,  "            ,      ". ..        ?

  - - ?

----------


## .

*zas77*,     ,   .  ,       ,        ,           .   ,       .          ,    .
 ,    ,     .

----------

!!! , !!          ,   ,   ,        15%,   ,       ?

----------


## 7272

,            .

----------

?

----------


## 7272

"",       .

----------

:Embarrassment:  ! -  ,    2012  - ?

----------


## Natalia_VF

, !
   .
  .   2013 .   . 
1.	  ?     ?       : ,  ,       ,           .    :
2.	      ( ,        ,      .  ?)
 .

----------

